# Question about Label?



## My3angels (Apr 13, 2020)

My shift in Kronos shows an EM by the time. Does anyone know what that stands for?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 13, 2020)

Ask your tl.


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 13, 2020)

My3angels said:


> My shift in Kronos shows an EM by the time. Does anyone know what that stands for?


Would it be the person at the door doing the clicker to count people? Entrance Monitor.


----------



## soyaxo (Apr 13, 2020)

Sounds like Entrance Monitor. What's your primary workcentre?


----------



## My3angels (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m usually at guest services


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 14, 2020)

Front door counter.


----------

